# RC18T Help Please...



## TheHelicopter (Dec 28, 2004)

Hello! I am a total newbie to the R/C world, but have been wanting to get into it for awhile. Yesterday, I went down to my local hobby shop and bought a Team Associated RC18T. 

Enough of my rambling though, on to the problem: 

On my last run, I was driving it around, and suddenly it started making a clicking sound that sounds like it's coming from the motor. It is very consistent and speeds up as the car speeds up. I, as I said, am a total newbie to the R/C world, and I was wondering what this could possibly be? I was thinking it was probably that a small pebble or something got up inside the motor, but I am not sure. The truck runs perfectly fine... no problems there... it's just that noise worries me. Any help would be appreciated! *Thanks!* Sorry for the long post. :roll:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If the truck runs fine it easily could be a rock in the spur gear. You will need to remove the rear gear cover and look at the gears. Careful examination may show a small pebble stuck in the large (spur) gear. It could also be stuck in the small (pinion) gear.

You can normally use a hobby knife to remove the pebble without wreaking the gear.


----------



## TheHelicopter (Dec 28, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Hank. I'll take the cover off and examine it today.


----------



## scorgon (Dec 11, 2002)

The only clicking that mine has made, is when I slammed it into reverse when going forward. I thought that I stripped the spur but it seems to be running fine now.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

I would remove the diffs & CA glue the diff rings. The D shape will strip if you dont. K&S tubing slipped over the outdrives keeps them from opening & splitting, releasing the dogbone. Safety wire to hold bottom shock spring retainers in place.


I sure hope someone makes a good gear cover. Mine didnt make it half a lap before sucking a rock into the spur gear.. A dirt truck! LOL It would have to be two or more covers to completly guard the spur.


----------

